# Lighting for a 150cm x 60cm x 60cm tank



## Dieni (10 Jun 2019)

Need some advice for my new to me tank which measures 150cm x 60cm x 60cm (total height is around 70, but height of water will be around 60cm). 

I am planning a low to med light tank, have already a C02 system from my previous tank, so tank will be co2 injected. Tank will have glass covers on top, but no hood. 

Been searching and reading to check what is available but in reality there isn't really much available for a tank this size.. Most of the light fixtures cater to a max 120cm tank. 

Budget wise, I am not sure, but I don't see me spending €400 for aquarium lighting unless I know that it will last me a lifetime  , I am willing to diy if it need be. So the cheaper the better as long as it meets the requirements and has some quality to it...


----------



## alto (10 Jun 2019)

You've put yourself into the conundrum of wanting economic lighting and a 60cm deep water column 

If you look at all the stunning tanks displayed in lighting adverts - they are 36-40cm high - easy to attain decent substrate PAR with low watt, low intensity (cheap!) LEDs 

If you want to stay on a limited budget, DIY but do your research first so you understand which LEDs, lens, reflectors, drivers etc 

120cm length is a physical factor - longer tanks, it’s common to suspend multiple LED units (eg Twinstar) or go to Cluster Matrix types such as Kessil, Primes etc


----------



## NOWIS (11 Jun 2019)

Led flood lights, led down lights in a diy unit
T5 high out put. Red Sea aqua pink globe looks really nice mixed with regular warm, cool white
The tank in the little picture above with my name was 150/60/70wide with 4 54w t5 
Just cool/warm white and 1 aqua pink this was more than enough light to grow carpeting plants. 
I always turned 2 tubes off when on holidays and still came back to a jungle.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





Simon Hellmich said:


> Led flood lights, led down lights in a diy unit


That would be my suggestion as well. 

You can get 240V dimmable down-lights in "cool" or  "daylight white" and then dim them with a manual dimmer.  You don't get  the "bells and whistles" you would get with a programmable aquarium LED, but you save hundreds of €s.

You can get 1200 x 300mm 120 degree, 40W, 6500K surface Mount Light Panel panel for ~ €50 and a dimmer for another ~€20. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dieni (11 Jun 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, That would be my suggestion as well.
> 
> You can get 240V dimmable down-lights in "cool" or  "daylight white" and then dim them with a manual dimmer.  You don't get  the "bells and whistles" you would get with a programmable aquarium LED, but you save hundreds of €s.
> 
> ...



Just checked a bit regarding these down lights but couldn't find much details about them regarding par, cri etc.. The 120x30cm 40w one gave out about 3000 lumens. Would that be enough for low to med plants at that depth, not knowing anything about par levels. 

Whilst searching, I found these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07C825X1Z/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A20XQ7K78279JO&psc=1

I can fit 2 next to each other, they are dimmable, so I can start with say 50% and increase if I need to and they aren't that expensive. 120 degree, 6500k and 5800lm... Doesn't seem that bad


----------

